# Shampoo Recommendations??



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I try to keep my shampoos as natural as possible. I've tried many things. One of my favorites is a bar shampoo (comes in a bottle also) made by Canus Nature's Dog Products.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I try to keep my shampoos as natural as possible. I've tried many things. One of my favorites is a bar shampoo (comes in a bottle also) made by Canus Nature's Dog Products.


Going to pick up a bottle of the Oatmeal with Lavender and Cedarwood as the Chris Christensen isnt doing so well. She seems to be scratching and i am seeing both dry and hot areas. I had been following the Chris Christensen shampoo up with their conditioner, but Chevy is only getting relief when i follow that up with a leave in oatmeal conditioner


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope it works for you. I got the bar as a sample almost 2 years ago and never tried it. I ran out of regular shampoo and wanted to give Tayla a bath so I thought what the heck. I just loved how it lathered and smelled and how it made her coat feel.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the #1 All Systems now. I like it but I haven't used it enough to really recommend it.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Hylyt EFA. Thanks to my vet on that one.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I loved the Oxy med by Tropliclean. Smells good and smell lasted a very long time. My vet read ingredients and like what was in it. It also helped my girl with itching.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eqyss Microtek or Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use chlorhexiderm 4 % shampoo. It is antibacterial and stops the odor..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

"Pure Paws" Oatmeal & Aloe..... I just LOVE the smell & the results. I buy this stuff by the gallon for my (4) golden boys!


----------

